# My 'Wife is So Sexy' moments..



## karma*girl

Thought it would be fair to start one for wives..
What does your wife do that makes you think, "Damn, she's a sexy mama!" 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Aggie

Anytime she's not having a "Not so sexy" moment.


----------



## Stonewall

If I answer this I will die a very painful death!!!!!!!!


----------



## southern wife

Wow guys! That much is sexy about her huh?


----------



## rj700

Maybe you should limit that to things she does fully clothed and does not involve direct contact with her spouse. Otherwise, there are just too many choices.


----------



## okeydokie

......rarely


----------



## okeydokie

seriously, when the rare moment occurs that she eases up on being stern and all businessy. we have alot going on, and her mind races from the moment she wakes up to the time she finally crashes, she is a task master schedule hound. i actually demand she sit for a few minutes sometimes, just sit and veg dammit. when she is light and airy i see glimpses of what i fell in love with, i hate our extremely busy and complicated life


----------



## Aggie

Aggie said:


> Anytime she's not having a "Not so sexy" moment.


Fine, I'll be more specific. When she:

Stretches, walks past me and smells good, gets on all fours and plays with our cats, gives me "lovey" eyes, has sleepy hair, is a little sweaty, gives me a back scratch or rub, hangs on my arm, falls asleep, puts her head on my chest, compliments me in private or in public, tells me that she loves me, wears form fitting clothes, has on liptstick and darker eyeliner, walks in front of me, laughs, gives me a knowing smile, is walking (she glides), doing anything physically intense.

If you want I can list more, but the most accurate answer was my first.


----------



## sinnister

Anytime she goes up on her tippy toes to reach for something....


----------



## Dad&Hubby

Oh wow.

1. When she wakes up and ties her hair up in a pony tail with her glasses and not showered etc. (pretty much doing anything)
2. When she dolls herself up and straightens her hair
3. When she wears ANYTHING that accentuates her AWESOME rear end
4. When she's trying to be sexy (she really pulls it off)
5. Most times when she's not trying to be sexy
6. When she's ....ahh screw it. Basically any time she's not mad at me, I find things about her sexy. She is by far the most beautiful and amazing woman I've ever set my eyes on. The way she smiles, the way her eyes twinkle, the way she laughs, the way she loves our son and NEEDS to check on him even when she knows he's all set (at night after his bed time), when she loves to rub her feet against the top of my feet in bed..I know it's a "soothing" thing for her but it's definitely a turn on for me because I know she's calming herself.

When she wears that short skirt and thong, hair up and glasses on....errr nevermind that's a given.....


----------



## karma*girl

Stonewall! Why? Share!

I love knowing these sweet little things from the guys!

More, more!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CharlieParker

Just one of the top of my head, when she wears one my dress shirts and nothing else (OK, panties allowed).


----------



## Aggie

karma*girl said:


> More, more!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


*Grunt* Demanding women.. Never enough.


----------



## karma*girl

Haha...I am demanding! I'm in need of some positivity!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Aggie

karma*girl said:


> Haha...I am demanding! I'm in need of some positivity!!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Fine, here's some more.

1. When she lounges
2. When I'm the one causing her pleasure of any kind.
3. When she she shows that she appreciates some of the things that I do.
4. When she is innocent / naive about some things
5. Her extremely dynamic facial expressions (minus anger)
6. When she teases me (not necessarily sexual things)
7. When she has these really high-pitched cute snores, and then denies it ever happened with a passion.
8. When she laughs at my jokes or makes a good joke
9. When we banter back and forth
10. When she pretends to show interest in something boring that I do.

For me at least, pretty much anything that she does that gives me any sort of good feeling about her gives a good jolt to the sexy-meter.


----------



## karma*girl

So awesome! 

I love that they all aren't overtly sexual either- more like, specific displays of who they are as an individual, which is what draws a man to a woman to begin with
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## WorkingOnMe

When she texts me from bed "are you coming"?

When she lays her head on my shoulder on the couch.

When she uses hidden innuendo in front of the kids that only she and I get.


----------



## karma*girl

Lol...At first I though- huh? she has to text u to ask if you're cumming< yes, that kind! :O
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## pidge70

I see Joe hasn't posted anything about me....*sigh*....
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## thegatewalker

I think she is hot when she is mad.
Playing with the kids.
Talking to me.
well any time she's around me.


----------



## Stonewall

karma*girl said:


> Stonewall! Why? Share!
> 
> I love knowing these sweet little things from the guys!
> 
> More, more!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Karma,

I was having a typical male pig thought when I wrote that and she really would kill me if I told what I was thinking. It had to do with what we did the night before. Nuff said?

So the sexest thing I have seen lately that i can tell you about is this. I bought her this little thing made of lycra/spandex that hangs out from under your shirt and makes it look like you are wearing another shirt under the outside shirt. Well it also looks like a extremely short skirt from the height of 80s hair band videos. So when she took it off I said hey wait a minute put that back on and pull it down like a real short skirt. Then I gave her a black lace sheer top told her to put that on with no bra or panties and then the highest black heels she had. Then I told her to just walk slowly through the house. SWiNGGGGGG! Instant wood. Oh my god she looked so good I thought I would jism my pants like a school boy!!!!! Wow just Wow!!!


----------



## Caribbean Man

I think she's sexy when she's on the treadmill in her shorts ,fitted top and sweating.

I think she's sexy when she's drying her skin and applying lotion to it after coming out of the shower.

I think she's sexy when she flies into a " mock rage" and hits me because I made fun of her.


----------



## Dr. Rockstar

I love my wife. I really do. But she doesn't understand the concept of "sexy." She's afraid of it and goes out of her way to avoid it as much as possible at home, at work or going out.

Like a lot of guys, I find confidence in general and a healthy body-image in particular the sexiest things in the world. So I generally find her the sexiest when she's feeling sexy. That doesn't happen very often. So the times I find her the sexiest is when she takes my suggestions on what I find sexy. I can't tell her "just believe you're sexy," so instead I fall back on suggesting wearing the kinds of clothes I find sexy in general. But she feels so awkward about it that I try not to push her out of her comfort zone.

HOWEVER...

Since reading and talking about the Love Languages a short time ago, I find her the sexiest when she's trying to talk to me in the languages that I appreciate the most.


----------



## COguy

Holy crap I thought I could bang out like 100 things but thinking about it I came up dry. A lot of the stuff I would write is because she did it so infrequently it would mean more to me. Things like when she would just let loose and get naked and horny in front of me and not be so uptight about how she looked or how ugly she thought I thought she was.

I always thought it was sexy when my wife would take her shirt off and cover her boobs with her hands (handbra?), and then turn her back to me.

These aren't specific to my wife but I love that look of a girl when she's laying in bed in the morning. I love the look of a girl right before she goes to bed, especially if they're in a pony tail, shorts, and a tshirt. I love the feel of a woman's soft skin, especially the arms and stomach.

I love when a girl spoons ME. I love when a girl rubs my hand or back or head or neck. I absolutely love it when a girl grabs my arm and nuzzles her head into it. I love it when a girl rests her head on my arm or shoulder. I love when a girl is just sitting next to you and she feels lead to give you a kiss on the cheek out of nowhere.

The last paragraph is all stuff my wife never did, but missed terribly and am glad to have experienced again since then.


----------



## karma*girl

Whoa- COguy- U sound very much like my husband!
He says he loves so many of those things...
especially when I spoon him & randomly grab his face and plant a wet one on his scruffy cheek
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## karma*girl

Stonewall- all I can say is, Dammmmmmnn! I kinda wish I could've seen too! Haha)
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Entropy3000

CharlieParker said:


> Just one of the top of my head, when she wears one my dress shirts and nothing else (OK, panties allowed).


My wife has picked me up at the airport that way sans the panties .... Thanks for the flashback.


----------



## Juicer

This morning, my alarm was an hour early at getting us up. So I was up at 5:30 a.m. Not a very good way to start the day. 

I tried going back to sleep, while wife went and washed her hair. 

After failing for 45 minutes, I gave up and walked into the bathroom to get ready for work. 
And walked in and saw her brushing and drying her hair. 
She didn't need her makeup, or lip stick, or any of that. Beautiful without it, in every way.


----------



## Entropy3000

karma*girl said:


> More, more!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


When she says More, more!


----------



## Caribbean Man

Juicer said:


> This morning, my alarm was an hour early at getting us up. So I was up at 5:30 a.m. Not a very good way to start the day.
> 
> I tried going back to sleep, while wife went and washed her hair.
> 
> After failing for 45 minutes, I gave up and walked into the bathroom to get ready for work.
> *And walked in and saw her brushing and drying her hair. *
> She didn't need her makeup, or lip stick, or any of that. Beautiful without it, in every way.


Some years aback, I used to shampoo my wife's hair ,massage her scalp , blow dry it and brush it.
Ah yes,
Those were the days!


----------



## COguy

Entropy3000 said:


> My wife has picked me up at the airport that way sans the panties .... Thanks for the flashback.


That's dangerous and awesome at the same time.


----------



## WorkingOnMe

COguy said:


> I always thought it was sexy when my wife would take her shirt off and cover her boobs with her hands (handbra?), and then turn her back to me.


I would like this except my wife's hands aren't big enough to cover her 34DDD's. Come to think of it, I still like it.


----------



## CharlieParker

WorkingOnMe said:


> I would like this except my wife's hands aren't big enough to cover her 34DDD's. Come to think of it, I still like it.


Know all about it. 

Tonight's sexy moment, "you really should rub my t*ts" while producing said 36DDD's, yes mam.

I why did I find it so sexy when she complained so vociferously (thank you speel check) about not getting an AARP offer in the mail? And when did they change it to 50?

Edit: not really. LOL, "speel", I'm leaving it.


----------



## Entropy3000

I often work in my home office. It is part of a sunroom that goes the length of the house. Anyway it connects with the bedroom via a set of French doors.

She has on more than one occasion when I am on a busy call come up to the french doors and done her nude jiggly dance. What a tease.


----------



## Juicer

Are we now including the unclothed moments we find our wive's sexy? 
Because I could write a book.


----------



## chillymorn

my di*k in her mouth make her look sexy!!!

making money!


----------



## Caribbean Man

This morning around 4.30 AM I was getting ready to go to the gym.
On the couch running through my emails on my ipad.
She comes out of the bedroom [ I thought she was asleep],sits on my lap, and asks in this childish voice "where are you off to? "

I reminded her that I am going to the gym.
She says " no ", and that she wants to have sex now.

Me " What?"
She then straddles my lap.........

That was waaaaay sexy.

I reached to the gym an hour late,and had to cancel a few of my other appointments.


----------

